# E.W.F Rice Boston soda



## SC pontil collector (Sep 30, 2011)

This is this came from a friend recently. We never had a Rice this color before nor do we have any other sodas that are close to this color.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a beauty! Very Nice!!

 ~Tim


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 30, 2011)

Great color on that one! Think it's been tumbled? Still a great get regardless.


----------



## SC pontil collector (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for the nice posts about the Rice.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Sep 30, 2011)

I looked at it with a loop and couldn't find anything that looked like a tumbled bottle. Comparing its top to some other taper tops that I know haven't been tumbled, still couldn't tell. If it was tumbled, it was a very light one. My friend who we got it from didn't know either.
 Sc pontil collector


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2011)

AWESOME PIC!! Take a pic like that of 5 of those and enter it in the contest..!!


----------



## SC pontil collector (Sep 30, 2011)

What contest? How long is the contest because my camera is being repaired right now.
 What are the rules?
 sc pontil collector


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2011)

THIS CONTEST
 You have 5 more days...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a nice looking P. Bermingham back there too!

 ~Tim


----------



## SC pontil collector (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, thanks for letting me know about the contest. If I get my camera back in time, I'll try and come up with something.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## SC pontil collector (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Tim,
 I was wondering if you'd notice that one in the back. Its mint and whittled and so on & so on.
 I might be parting with a near mint Smith and Fortingham (?) cobalt paneled soda and a few others. If I do, I'll post them first on the For sale forum before sending them off to an auction house.
 You have a paneled green blob Smith & Co? I have a taper top same one.
 sc pontil collector


----------



## chris r (Nov 2, 2020)

SC pontil collector said:


> This is this came from a friend recently. We never had a Rice this color before nor do we have any other sodas that are close to this color.
> Sc pontil collector


Hey there - great photo. Curious what you paid for this RICE. I found one recently...


----------

